# SCB's Latest Project



## ESCB Factory

A few pictures of our latest project. You don't want to miss this one.

A hint of things to come? Custom Paint, 300 HP, Huge Stereo, Touch Screen GPS, and more... It's going to be fun!

SCB Factory


----------



## TimOub007

Nice! (on edit: there was at least one pic here when I responded. )

What does a complete hull before rigging weigh?

T


----------



## POCO LOCO

where are the pic's


----------



## ESCB Factory

SCB Topcat specs.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Fresh out of the spray booth. Copper Sunburst Metallic.


----------



## Camilla1

Is there a model that seats more than two?


----------



## garyhellmann

That's HOT!


----------



## POSIDEON

sweet...awsome boat


----------



## ESCB Factory

Camilla 1,

For extra seating, we have installed removable rear deck cusions, and a cooler seat in front of the console. However, a full rear bench, or four bucket seats can be installed for greater comfort.

SCB Factory


----------



## berto

WOW!!!!!!

Sure wish I could afford one! The corvette of boats!


----------



## cat.

what's the price for one of these?


----------



## FormerHR

Would hate to be the poor schmuck that had to ride in front of the console at 90 mph.


----------



## garyhellmann

Eric, Why no mention of the new livewell/seat you're designing as an option?


----------



## wading_fool

That front ice chest seat needs seat belts or some kinda hang on strap lol..........that color is sweet, looks like a fast copper spoon


----------



## Buffett Fan

FormerHR said:


> Would hate to be the poor schmuck that had to ride in front of the console at 90 mph.


LOL...I was thinking the same thing...you'd end up lookin' like a NASA test dummy !


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

I hope that one is almost finished so you can get started on MINE! Just Jacking with you.....I like that color......


----------



## Devans87

looks like eric did a killer paint job! sick boat as well. He painted my uncles bertram...


----------



## Profish00

I looked at some used simmons, i like a boat you can stand up and drive.


----------



## rocketman1

Profish - SCB makes a stand up console version too. Not sure if you saw those rigs?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

FormerHR said:


> Would hate to be the poor schmuck that had to ride in front of the console at 90 mph.


That guy is known as bug guard. :cheers:


----------



## ESCB Factory

Profish00 said:


> I looked at some used simmons, i like a boat you can stand up and drive.


Here is an example of a SCB Topcat w/ Standard Console and leaning post.


----------



## Profish00

I really like that boat.


----------



## Rob The Rude

I know what Santa can bring me now!!! Even my wife thinks it looks good, and that is saying something.


----------



## garyhellmann

**** yes


----------



## Southshore Marine Svcs.

Yeah, I like that console setup with leaning post. Throw a poling platform on the back and she is ready for some reds!


----------



## DMC

Heh, put a poling platform on her and she's ready for a really aggressive angle of attack...


----------



## thundertrout

wish i could afford that.thats one sweet water rocket.


----------



## twwp

How much? whats draft on and off plane? top speed? Very very nice looking boat.


----------



## Wading Mark

FormerHR said:


> Would hate to be the poor schmuck that had to ride in front of the console at 90 mph.


That's the "Hot Seat."


----------



## BeachCityBoy

Can you imagine hitting a submerged log, or piling at 90 mph ? I'm sure we'll be reading about a tragedy like that someday.


----------



## tboltmike

Likely anything over 35 will do you in...Might as well go in style!!!



BeachCityBoy said:


> Can you imagine hitting a submerged log, or piling at 90 mph ? I'm sure we'll be reading about a tragedy like that someday.


----------



## Shep

Is there a website to view your boats???


----------



## Sow Trout

Velocity overcomes mass.


BeachCityBoy said:


> Can you imagine hitting a submerged log, or piling at 90 mph ? I'm sure we'll be reading about a tragedy like that someday.


----------



## txred

HEY APE....LOOK ,They have a CUSHION for the back of the boat  I know some guys that wish you already had one...HAHAHA


----------



## TKoenig

Wheres the fuel tank stationed in that thing


----------



## rocketman1

Fuel is carried inside each sponson. Two 30 gal fuel tanks.


----------



## bigfishtx

Why is it that all of the SCB's I see have Mercs on them? Can you get a racing lower unti for a Yamaha?


----------



## ESCB Factory

As to date, Mercury is the only outboard manufacturer with a Racing Department that offers consumer outboards. One of the options when purchasing a Consumer Performance Outboard form Merc racing is a choice of lower unit configurations as well as gear ratios. This allows for "dialing in" a boat for maximum performance.

That being said, SCB's perform great with a standard motors as well. 



bigfishtx said:


> Why is it that all of the SCB's I see have Mercs them? Can you get a racing lower unti for a Yamaha?


----------



## Southshore Marine Svcs.

What about Suzuki ss250?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Southshore Marine Svcs. said:


> What about Suzuki ss250?


The new 20" shaft Suzuki 250 SS is looking very promising for a strong running 4-stroke. It comes with lower water intakes and can rev up to 6300 RPM's. I have hade very good results with running 4 strokes. The Mercury Varado will flat out fly on SCB's, but it is very heavy and tends to eat up draft. The new Suzuki is just a touch heaver than the OptiMax.

I think it will be a very respectable 4-stroke option on SCB's.


----------



## garyhellmann

Eric,
Where's the latest pictures of SCB's latest? We're all dying to see it!


----------



## Jake

Don't the Optimax motors have a much better topend than others though? That's what I've heard.
Yall ever thought about doing a mid-engine LS7 chevy?
I've always wanted to see one done. It's a light motor for being 500hp and moving that weight forward may work well. just my .02



scb factory said:


> The new 20" shaft Suzuki 250 SS is looking very promising for a strong running 4-stroke. It comes with lower water intakes and can rev up to 6300 RPM's. I have hade very good results with running 4 strokes. The Mercury Varado will flat out fly on SCB's, but it is very heavy and tends to eat up draft. The new Suzuki is just a touch heaver than the OptiMax.
> 
> I think it will be a very respectable 4-stroke option on SCB's.


----------



## ESCB Factory

I will post new pics of the progress soon.

Jake-
A 500 hp inboard would put you in the triple digits for sure! We can do it, you would have to lose rear livewell though. Check out this 22' cat. That is a Viper motor.
Let me know when you want me to start.


----------



## Jake

**** that's clean lookin! I wish I could afford something like that right now. Doing an inboard like that, can you use a jackplate at all? My whole intentions of wanting to do an LS-based gm motor is that the tuning is simple. I guess that I just see a big field of potential for the inboard since a simple re-tune can make you go from super aggressive to moderately conservative on fuel. Anyways, just my little rant on ls1's lol. Lemme know if a jackplate is possible. I'm hoping to build my own next summer . If I could afford to buy one from yall I would just do that lol.

Thanks,

Jake

ps: I wanna build for fishability and then speed. But heck if it'll do 100 I'll be fine haha


----------



## txred

Eric, Has Ape seen that new one????


----------



## ESCB Factory

It's coming together...


----------



## fishin shallow

Wow that is some awesome rigging.


----------



## Jake

hey SCB, are you aware if the marine motors can be tuned? I know mercury uses some GM EFI technology on their inboard motors, but wasn't sure if on the outboards they're able to tune them. If so, that bad boy would scream if you could do some modding to it. Not that it's already going to get over 100 or anything haha.

Jake


----------



## garyhellmann

I've got to get the name of that rigger


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

*Clean work*



garyhellmann said:


> I've got to get the name of that rigger


Very nice indeed.


----------



## ESCB Factory

More pics. It still needs the rubrail, windshield, seats, forward livewell seat. Texas Stereo will perform the install of the stereo system next week.


----------



## fishnlab

so clean.
nice job guys.


----------



## tail-chaser

*Looks fast!!!*

Don't forget the wings for take off, and the flex capasator for time travel. LOL That is a good looking boat!


----------



## TooShallow

Why are the tabs located in the tunnels? Seems like they would be more functional closer to the outside edges. Just curious.


----------



## ESCB Factory

TooShallow said:


> Why are the tabs located in the tunnels? Seems like they would be more functional closer to the outside edges. Just curious.


The tabs are primarily used to aid shallow water hole shot. Not so much for the correction of list. SCB's are a stable running platform, they have very little list with unbalanced loads, and can easley balance with the tabs tunnel mounted.

Tunnel mounted tabs also have no unwanted drag on the hull at speed. They actually extend the tunnel which compesses the air volume longer. This helps to provide low drag hull lift at high speeds.


----------



## TooShallow

I knew there was a reason. That make perfectly good sense. Thanks.


----------



## JRC

Hey E-Dawg 

where in the hell are you going to mount the Flux Capacitor?


----------



## FISHGUTS

What is the price tag on that rig?


----------



## ESCB Factory

JRC said:


> Hey E-Dawg
> 
> where in the hell are you going to mount the Flux Capacitor?


Hey JC-

Under the burning tower, infront of the croaker tank, starboard of the kayak rack, but port of the fly rod holders.

I think it will just fit.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

how come that thing doesnt have a spoiler, what the heel keeps it from flipin over backward like one of those cat racing boats on ESPN man. I mean jesus christ


----------



## FISHGUTS

Must be pretty high?....$$$$$


----------



## ESCB Factory

FISHGUTS said:


> What is the price tag on that rig?


SCB's are custom built per order. Final negotiated price of a clients boat is kept private.

The price tags range from the 40's up. It depends on your wants, needs, and budget.


----------



## Jake

so can you use a jackplate on the outdrives like in the viper setup?


----------



## FISHGUTS

scb factory said:


> SCB's are custom built per order. Final negotiated price of a clients boat is kept private.
> 
> The price tags range from the 40's up. It depends on your wants, needs, and budget.


I understand,i was just wanting a ballpark price ,not on that boat in the picture but, just in general.Thanks. i've been seeing them around and was just curious.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Just wondering how "The Bullet" is coming......Call me.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Jake-

You can only trim a stern drive. The drive height "X" dimension is set when you cut the the hole in the transom.

Just to clarify, the inboard buoat is NOT an SCB. Just an example of how an inboard would look.

Ryan-

We are laying glass on "The "Bullet". The hull is ready for the core. I am taking pics. All the guys at the shop can't wait to pull it out of the mold.


----------



## Stuart

You still over on Commerce? I need an invite to come check things out. Not that I'm gonna buy one, I just love the smell of styrene in the morning.


----------



## ESCB Factory

I moved back up to the Kemah area.


----------



## bslittle79

Eric,

Will there be any plans for a V hull?


----------



## Jake

scb factory said:


> Jake-
> 
> You can only trim a stern drive. The drive height "X" dimension is set when you cut the the hole in the transom.
> 
> Just to clarify, the inboard buoat is NOT an SCB. Just an example of how an inboard would look.
> 
> Ryan-
> 
> We are laying glass on "The "Bullet". The hull is ready for the core. I am taking pics. All the guys at the shop can't wait to pull it out of the mold.


Okay that's cool. thanks for clearing that up. What's the draft with a stern drive like that?


----------



## Blue Fury

Eric, are you back into the same shop in Kemah you were in when you first started?


----------



## North Texas Fiberglass

Wow, I'm impressed. I would love to come down to your plant sometime and take a tour.


----------



## ESCB Factory

North Texas Fiberglass said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. I would love to come down to your plant sometime and take a tour.


Michael-

Thanks.

Just give me a call, I'll give you walk through.

Eric Simmons
979 299-8172


----------



## VictoryMarine

Hi folks,
We at Victory Marine worked in Conjunction with Simmons Custom Boats to rig their latest offering in our rigging shop south of Clear Lake Texas. SCB offers a high quality product that we are proud to be associated with.

Scot VanAlstine
Victory Marine
713-910-2000


----------



## jabx1962

VictoryMarine said:


> Hi folks,
> We at Victory Marine worked in Conjunction with Simmons Custom Boats to rig their latest offering in our rigging shop south of Clear Lake Texas. SCB offers a high quality product that we are proud to be associated with.
> 
> Scot VanAlstine
> Victory Marine
> 713-910-2000


Scot,

What services does your business offer besides rigging boats?

Thanks,

JBX


----------



## VictoryMarine

We are a High Performance Inboard Service/Sales/rigging facility. 
We are an Mercruiser dealer and service shop. We are also the newest distributor for Livorsi Products. We can make you great deals on most any boat bling.


----------



## stew1tx

I have been in one running into the tripple digits hehehe. One thing I never understand though, Y put batteries on one side? If it were me, I would have them mounted center mass, in front of the motor, which is still far enough back to not add any weight forward for high speed runs. I think having them mounted aft on the side you have to counteract with the tabs a little. AGAIN, that is me thinking and seeking an answer from Eric about why they are not mounted in the middle. Not bashing, not speeking down, his boats are wonderful and as he says they are MUCH more stable than anyone would imagine. 

Maybe one day if I seek a go fast I will be knocking on his door begging for some sponsor love hehehe.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Stew-

Your thinking is right about mounting weight on the center line. I simply do not have room in the center bilge area to mount the batteries due to the live well.
The trolling batteries mount under the console, and cranking battery is mounted in the rear starboard hatch. The other battery you see is to power the stereo system and accessories. That one extra battery is not enough to upset the ballance.

Speed is a byproduct of an efficent design. Just give me a call when your ready to roll.
Eric


----------



## bslittle79

scb factory said:


> Speed is a byproduct of an efficent design.
> Eric


This quote should be printed on everything Simmons Custom Boats publishes. Can't wait to see the next project!


----------



## ESCB Factory

bslittle79 said:


> This quote should be printed on everything Simmons Custom Boats publishes. Can't wait to see the next project!


The "Next Project" is in the mold. I'll post pics after we pull it. 
I know of one 2Cooler who is particuarly anxious.

SCB Factory


----------



## Jake

Hey Eric, whereabouts are yall located? I was thinkin about dropping by one afternoon to say hi.

Jake


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Hey Eric, why would anyone be anxious to see the "Next Project"?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Jake-

I'm in Bacliff .



Ryan-

I knew you'd bite at that!
When do you need your...I mean MY boat?

Eric


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

So, it's like that now??? Not even gonna mention what happened last time you ran YOUR boat....lmao!


----------



## chickenkiller

Eric,
Can I get a FUBU interior, and a set of rockford 15's?
boats looking sharp as usual!!!
Pavlu


----------



## gregs1

twwp said:


> whats draft on and off plane? top speed? Very very nice looking boat.


Didn't see a reply to this and was curious as well.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Pav-

That's funny...I'll contact LL for a signature series.



gregs1-

We draft about 10", less with 2 anglers on the bow. 
The boat will fish as shallow as a trolling motor will pull it. 
Run all day in 10" at 30 mph. 
Get up in 16"-18". 
Top speed w/ 300 is not in the 70's.


SCB Factory


----------



## JRC

Pavlu,

just ordered mine, named after the "BEEPER PATROL" truck in L.J.

Eric had to find his old pictures to make sure the graphics are the same.

see ya....

killin 28's one at a time!


----------



## JRC

Eric,

wasn't it "beaver patrol" ....................


----------



## chickenkiller

Sponsered by Dyer Electronics!!!


----------



## stew1tx

70's? I know you tone them down a little but we ran a good bit faster in that in Apemiester's boat hehehe


----------



## ESCB Factory

stew1tx said:


> 70's? I know you tone them down a little but we ran a good bit faster in that in Apemiester's boat hehehe


Re read , I said NOT in the 70's!

On a 300 XS, a every day fishing prop is a 28" pitch. Turning 6000 RPM through a 1.62:1 ratio SportMaster lower unit. Do the math. (Slip is 10-11%.)

I have a 30" Drag Prop that I will test on this boat. I'll post results.

SCB Factory


----------



## pevotva

88 but i was never very good at math


----------



## Copper Top Dog

Eric,

I'm a novice. I dont know the equasion. what does that come out to witha 30


----------



## J Ipock

94.7 with 10% slip 93.6 with 11% give or take if you can turn it 6 grand.


----------



## ESCB Factory

http://www.mercuryracing.com/products/propellers/propcalc.php


----------



## Aggieholic

Are you coming out with a different hull for more shallow water performance? I heard a rumor.......


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Did she hatch yet?


----------



## Super Dave

with the price charged for that boat you would think they could use bolts, nuts, and screws to hold things together rather than all that blue masking tape.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Any new pics to show?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Ryan-

I'll post up new pics soon.

We capped your boat today. The metallic silver looked great in the sun. I'll send pics via e-mail.

Eric - SCB factory


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Looking good so far. I may come by Friday if you're going to be at the shop.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Come on by. 

I need to start a new thread with for your boat.


----------



## stew1tx

My bad bro, I just re read the post... I agree, NOT IN THE 70's! HEHEHE


----------



## ESCB Factory

New pics.


----------



## POCO LOCO

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skeeter77346

Eric, Tell us about the console livewell option. Size, insulated? Where will this boat be running, so we can all get out of the way. Where was the paint done?


----------



## ESCB Factory

skeeter77346 said:


> Eric, Tell us about the console livewell option. Size, insulated? Where will this boat be running, so we can all get out of the way. Where was the paint done?


The new Livewell/Cooler Seat is 15 gallons, insulated, and plumbed.

This boat is headed to San Antonio, but will prowl the waters around Port A - Baffin.

The paint is DuPont with Sunburst Orange Mini Flake. The mini flake gives the paint "fire" in the sun light.
Eric's Autopainting and Restoration in Lake Jackson shot the paint. Eric Wilson has been building and painting hot rods his whole life. Check out his lawn mower.

SCB Factory


----------



## Camilla1

I took these pictures to my CFO (wife).

I got "THE LOOK"

So if I want one of these, I'll have to get a new CFO. I still need to crunch those numbers a bit. LOL


----------



## thundertrout

if i had the chips to get a boat like that i'd do it in heartbeat.the only
thing that would kill me would be build time.i'd like to see that boat raked
out on the water,i bet it throws a mean rooster tail would'nt want to be
behind it.i'm jealous you have that boat instead of me.WOW!sharp boat.jay


----------



## Copper Top Dog

Eric have you installed that bar across the back of the seats yet? I'm wishing I would have put a couple of rocket launchers on the bar. Is it to late? Any luck with the boat cover? What about the drink holders on the seat


----------



## ESCB Factory

Copper Top Dog said:


> Eric have you installed that bar across the back of the seats yet? I'm wishing I would have put a couple of rocket launchers on the bar. Is it to late? Any luck with the boat cover? What about the drink holders on the seat


The bar for the passengers has already been fabbed and powder coated.

Boat Cover pics. Sun and Rain Protection with style...


----------



## bslittle79

Eric,

That bad boy looks like it's running 90 with a cover over it, haha. Nice job!


----------



## Stuart

The setback on those is incredible. Got to be lots of forces on that transom that you had to design for.


----------



## Copper Top Dog

Eric,
She's looking good. Are you keeping it until the show or is there a show? I'm tagged out in the brush country and starting to get really board sitting around here. How is our GPS situation working out? I'm ready for some high speed white bass runs up the perdinales. I here you can run 90 plus for days straight down there. Any of you 2coolers know anything about that.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Tell me about the "tinted" look of the cowling. Is it a wrap of some sorts?


----------



## Copper Top Dog

Eric had his graffic guys remove all of those colorfull decals that are standard with the 300XS. I wanted more of a stealthy racing feel, so we duplicated the originals in stealth black.


----------



## bk005

Go ahead and put your top speed in big letters on the side of your boat. Fixing to get asked that umpteen billion times I betcha.


----------



## Copper Top Dog

I could put a 90 or a 120 on the side. Either way, nobody wants a ride for proof. Kinda like I was the first time Eric took me for a test ride up on lake austin. 85 scared the hell out of me. Especially when he hit a three foot swell at that speed that a ski boat had just created by looping in front of us. We never let off the throttle and that boat cut through it like warm butter. But I quickly learned what that bar under the center console was for. Thats the "Oh-S**t" bar.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Copper Top Dog said:


> Eric had his graffic guys remove all of those colorfull decals that are standard with the 300XS. I wanted more of a stealthy racing feel, so we duplicated the originals in stealth black.


That is slick, Paint Em' Black!


----------



## Castaway Rods

WOW! I'm not a fan of the color copper, but I'm beginning to rethink that now. Holy Beegeezus that thing is sharp! I don't even want to know how much this custom rig is running now. I know what I paid for mine a few years ago when I was running one and it was a standard boat with a stand up console! 

My hats off to you Eric.... a job well done!

Best Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## ESCB Factory

Team Castaway said:


> WOW! I'm not a fan of the color copper, but I'm beginning to rethink that now. Holy Beegeezus that thing is sharp! I don't even want to know how much this custom rig is running now. I know what I paid for mine a few years ago when I was running one and it was a standard boat with a stand up console!
> 
> My hats off to you Eric.... a job well done!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Jimmie


Thanks Jimmie.

The pics do NOT do justice. I have looked at this boat every day, for too long now, and just today I pulled the cover off and it WOWed me and my wife!

A few more pics of the interior w/ cushions, and a close up of the "Stealth" cowling graphics.


----------



## parkerb

That is pretty cool. Almost looks like you're riding on a leather couch at 85mph!


----------



## mamone

King ranch editition!!! SPAM!


----------



## LBS

dude those stealth graphics are da bomb.


----------



## thundertrout

thats tha bomb! really cool.


----------



## Big Worm

So whats up with the 18 stingray model?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Big Worm said:


> So whats up with the 18 stingray model?


The Stingray is 22' and designed to operate in shallower water than the Topcat's and F-22's.

It will be unvailed at the Fishing Show March 5-9.


----------



## corkyjerker

Eric, that rig is sic! I know you as having the badest and fastest boat.....And being able to get the absolute best performance out of it, be it back by Cobbs pond or in tha Gulf. Congrats on the new design and overall success.


----------



## ESCB Factory

corkyjerker said:


> Eric, that rig is sic! I know you as having the badest and fastest boat.....And being able to get the absolute best performance out of it, be it back by Cobbs pond or in tha Gulf. Congrats on the new design and overall success.


Thanks for the support.

Cobbs Pond!! I'll be sitting in Cobbs or Killer bust'n Widgeon on Saturday AM.


----------



## mcw

great boat or not, no one needs to be talking about cobbs pond


----------



## corkyjerker

mcw said:


> great boat or not, no one needs to be talking about cobbs pond


Do you own Cobbs pond or something..... I didn't think so!

Sorry if I ruffled your tail feathers I didn't intend to.


----------



## kenny

corkyjerker said:


> Do you own Cobbs pond or something..... I didn't think so!
> 
> Sorry if I ruffled your tail feathers I didn't intend to.


Isn't that over Sabine way?


----------



## mcw

I was just kidding around corky jerker.... I think Dewayne Lowery owns Cobb's, actually.


----------



## corkyjerker

mcw said:


> I was just kidding around corky jerker.... I think Dewayne Lowery owns Cobb's, actually.


 OK you can talk about Cobbs pond. You said the password.LOL


----------



## bslittle79

Eric, sweet website.

Can't wait for the videos.

http://www.simmonscustomboats.net/http://www.simmonscustomboats.net


----------



## Jake

yeah, very nice site. im glad you finally have one that works now


----------



## waderX

Man..........you make some awesome boats. I hope it takes off for you with the website and all.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Delivered..Finally! This was a long, yet rewarding build. I trust the new owner is pleased, and ready to slime it up...Maybe. 

I think the boat turned out awsome, and performs even better. During the delivery demo run on Lake Travis, with two guys, this Topcat hit 86.3. The motor is still in break-in mode with 120 min left. The 300XS loves SCB's.

Thanks to all who enjoyed this thread, and a special thanks to one particular lucky guy. ENJOY!


----------



## TimOub007

I understand/like the color a little better now seeing it behind that pretty truck!

Nice job Eric.
T


----------



## reed3

*SBC's new Stingray*

I own and operate 10th Street Lodge and Guide service in POC. As you can guess I spend a lot of time in boats. When we are not in boats, we are talking about boats. We all want to go skinnier,faster and get up in less water. Not to mention carry enough gear and room for 3 to 5 men.

It's here. Eric Simmons gave me a demo ride yesterday. It was the most awsome boat ride I have ever taken. We went slow and skinny, got up in a measured 9" of water. Then to top it all off we came back in some heavy chop at 63mph. Not a drop of water hit the inside of the boat nor me.

If you are looking for a new ride this one is one to consider. It has grace and beauty and works. I told Eric he should have named it the Beast because it's going to eat up the competition.

You guys that fish the tornaments will have a better chance getting there first with this one.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I attend the fishing show there in Houston a couple weeks ago. I had the pleasure of viewing this boat in person, and may I say that it is very impressive. It appears to have a great design. It has deck space, storage capacity, storage design and is seamless. It, by far, had the BEST finish of any other bay boat there&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..but&#8230;&#8230;.the video is what turned me off. 



When I saw the video of this boat trying to get up in "9" inches of water, the first thing that came to mind was, "****, he's really tearing up the bed". From the looks of the video, this boat creep forward and eventually started gaining speed. Not to mention the 10 foot long rut that was left behind it. This boat tore its way thru the mud/semi firm bottom till it was moving. From the looks of the video, it did not shoot up on a plane. My second thought was, is not a shallow water boat. Horsepower got the boat moving, not a combination of design and torque. 



From the posts that I have read, it appears the big seller for this boat is its speed and how dry the boat is at those high speeds. I'm not a big tournament fisher, so I might not appreciate the need for speed as other do.



Good luck to the builder. Like I said earlier, I think it's a great design&#8230;..but my personal "opinion" is I would like to see this boat with a little more conservative power plant, something that is designed to help minimize damage to our sea beds. Getting to and from at 30 - 40 mph is plenty fast. A boats needs to be more than fast, and this boat is, but I still don't see it as a shallow water boat. 



One thing's for sure; there aren't enough boats out there that have the finish that this boat has.


----------



## Gottagofishin

bird_dog05 said:


> &#8230;.the video is what turned me off....


I had the same thought. It's a great boat. Even a fantastic boat. But that was not very responsible (IMO) and didn't impress me at all.

They did say they were on bare bottom and didn't disturb any seagrass, but the example it sets, and message it sends are not going to benefit our bays.


----------



## gater

*Gottagofishin*

What sea grass beds are you refering to in the video. I remember correctly the video was shot in the back of Greens and there are no live sea grass beds in Greens. Gater


----------



## Stuart

gater said:


> What sea grass beds are you refering to in the video. I remember correctly the video was shot in the back of Greens and there are no live sea grass beds in Greens. Gater


I think you just made his point.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Gottagofishin said:


> They did say they were on bare bottom and didn't disturb any seagrass, but *the example it sets, and message it sends* *are not going to benefit our bays*.


 That was my point.


----------



## SS Minnow

Gottagofishin said:


> That was my point.


bump that. i have seen too many people in a seagrass area power there boats up that shouldn't be, leaving rooster tails of grass. i watched two tournament boats do this repeatedly last year looking for reds in august. one was wrapped with a couple of sponsors of this site.


----------



## skeeter77346

Hey guys, you might want to check out Greg Devaults comments

"The Simmons(SCB) are without a doubt fast, but they could not hold up to the beating of a 2 foot chop and most came back in pieces when they *were* using them in the redfish tournaments."

He posted it at http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeropost. The thread is: Re: New flats boat on the market and wicked fast! (Neveredge)

I posted a couple of replies from my experience.


----------



## Gamblinhand

Eric-------why dont you post that video that you had going at the boat show on "Youtube" That would show people what your boats can really do------speed and get up and going in the skinny stuff.


----------



## Gamblinhand

Whoops----I didnt read all the posts above before I posted my request. But the fact of the matter is, that I really liked the video at the show. I dont think that tearing up the grass beds is a good thing either--------but as good stewards of the bay, none of should do that----right. I feel that the video was shown purely to point out what the boat is capable of performing. Anybody with any sense or resposibility at all wouldnt want to put his or her boat thru that kind of undo stress unless it was absolutely neccesary. I respect everybodys thoughts, but come on-------you have to have a point of reference on performance, and that video proved that the SCB can perform in the skinny stuff. Quite frankly, that video is the reason I am considering buying an SCB. As for the tournament guys tearing them up in two ft chop------------well thats their own fault for being stupid with heavy hands and their minds on the money. I do hope they won at least though.


----------



## skeeter77346

Gamblin, The point is they DO NOT break up or fall to pieces in a 2 ft chop. The Devault guy is off-base bashing SCB. I hope the pro-SCB guys here will post their experiences on the site where he posted.


----------



## skeeter77346

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeroforum?id=16

Maybe this is a better link to theDevault post at the florida sportsman forum. See page 2 in thread about 'wicked fast flats boat'.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Gamblinhand said:


> Whoops----I didnt read all the posts above before I posted my request. But the fact of the matter is, that I really liked the video at the show. I dont think that tearing up the grass beds is a good thing either--------but as good stewards of the bay, none of should do that----right. I feel that the video was shown purely to point out what the boat is capable of performing. Anybody with any sense or resposibility at all wouldnt want to put his or her boat thru that kind of undo stress unless it was absolutely neccesary. I respect everybodys thoughts, but come on-------you have to have a point of reference on performance, and that video proved that the SCB can perform in the skinny stuff. Quite frankly, that video is the reason I am considering buying an SCB. As for the tournament guys tearing them up in two ft chop------------well thats their own fault for being stupid with heavy hands and their minds on the money. I do hope they won at least though.


It's refreshing when a voice of reason and common sence surfaces.

For those that do not have need for the speed of running the more powerful motors, the Stingray's shallow water performance will only improve with lighter weight motors.

We are running as slow a 13 MPH (GPS) in ULTRA shallow water, and jumping up in 9", w/ 500+ lb. motors. What do you think will happen when we rig with smaller motors and drop 100+ lbs off the transom?

Time will tell...


----------



## Baywolf

The catamaran design by it's very design is meant to plow through water and be as stable a platform as possible, but it is not a plaining hull. To be able to plain on a surface, you need to ride the pressure wave being displaced in front of the bow. THe cats are not designed to perform this way. A cat is more like a aerodynamic design meant for air entrapment, to ride a pocket of pressurized air onto a plain, which means it works at its optimum when at speeds above fifty or so. Anything less than that doesn't create the lift, or only about half as much.

Maybe if you reduce the weight to less than 700lbs, and figure on displacing more water somehow, then lighten the powerplant you could draft five to six inches, keep the cat performance, and have a hole shot. 

For what it is, it raises the bar on performance and design, and I hope it does well, so we can see more of it.


----------



## Gamblinhand

I couldnt find that post Skeet. I would like to read it though.


----------



## cclayton01

Gamblinhand said:


> I couldnt find that post Skeet. I would like to read it though.


Here you go! It's about half way down the page.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=723986&page=2


----------



## Gamblinhand

Got it!!! So I guess my next question would be, do you still have that boat or have you gone back to something else? And if you did go back to something else besides the SCB-----why?


----------



## stew1tx

Wow, some real haters here. First, a motor, regardless of HP can not POWER a boat on plane, that is the job of the prop. And, some bay systems just will not sustain seagrass etc... Some like Alazon bay have very little vegetation because of conditions and locale, not because boat traffic. Greens I suspect shares some of the same conditional lack of vegetation growth. Why? Because parts of it are deeper than boats props and the vegetation would flourish there, hmmm were it not for poor water clarity to allow sun to reach the bottom. Maybe it has something to do with water quality as a whole up that way. Too many people place too much weight, in some places, on boats. IN SOME PLACES, so read that. Guess, I should erase that, but when I have the shallow water shootout, in a place like Mansfield that has tons of vegetation devoid flats that are sand bottomed, I am going to face the same pressure and I want everyone to know right now where I stand. Some places just will not grow vegetation. Oh and another thing, with the added 1" of skeg, do you honestly think, and this is to the haters, that anyone would honestly want to spend a ton of time with the skeg stuck in the sand? How about those nice cheap Mercury props? At $650 or so, I don't think anyone WANTS to replace a prop annually, every 6-8 months, if your hard on the hub and bouncing it up in water it won't float in all the time. Cat's are just animals at getting up in what they won't float in, because they mimick flatbottom's aft and usually launch more laterally as opposed to rising the bow like a bay boat. 

Nice job eric! If I was looking for a boat that had a little deaper draft I would most definitely be in the market for the Stingray. Get with me if you want to go do some video, and don't pay any mind to the haters.... I fished with Trey for one season on the ape and they don't come apart in 2' chop. Instead we ran about 100 in it......


----------



## garyhellmann

I think I understand what you meant? Wait, maybe not?


----------



## garyhellmann

Umm.... we'll go a lot slower?


----------



## stew1tx

Yessir, but those boats will amaze you how stable they are, just like a Talon which in turn just like a bigger offshore racing cat, they are designed to launch level, land smooth, and ride the big stuff out.... I, like you though, run a lot slower and that speed will flat wear a person our watching out for obsstructions on the water.


----------



## garyhellmann

I'm the owner of the new copper SCB. we dont always dry like maniacs but it sure is nice to Know you can "get it" when you want to.


----------



## garyhellmann

I'm officially puting this Boat on the market. I have had such a wonderfull experience with this one that I'm ready to take it to the next level by stretching this lay out and adding another 300, maybe 350s. Eric should start design stage here pretty soon. This boat only has about 40 hours and is a first class high performance vessel. As you can see in the thread it is completely loaded and ready to fish. Serious inquiries should P.M. me or call me at 210 415-9872. There is not another boat I have ever ridden in before this one that has captured my spirit and appriciation for quality/performance the way Copper Top Dog has and the new owner will surely experience the same. No one ever gets off this boat without their cheeks hurting from smiling so dam much.


----------



## garyhellmann

Thanks for all the inquiries and P.M.s Copper Top Dog is still for sale. I actually Delivered it to Eric with a small punch list in case anyone would like to take a look at it over the next couple of months.


----------



## marcus r

any pics????


----------



## garyhellmann

Check the thread. The build was documented and photoed with detail


----------

